

Chicago To Pando Daily: Shove It - edomain
http://tech.li/2012/03/chicago-and-the-midwest-to-pando-daily-shove-it/

======
tatsuke95
Man, this poor kid is both causing and taking a reputation beating.

Still, have to agree it's ridiculous that we're supposed to take the lifestyle
opinions of a 19 year old seriously.

~~~
edomain
Exactly- When I wrote this, I couldn't believe Sarah Lacy sent a 19 year old
to pass judgement on Chicago in a short visit. Personally, I admire Trevor's
guts- it isn't easy to do what he did but yes, he is taking a beating and
right ly so in some regards. Saying everyone in Chicago works 9 to 5 in
startups is beyond ludicrous....lol.

All that said, if he can keep his head on straight, he'll likely develop into
a great writer

------
BigData
Touchy subject, from a start-up guy with a foot in both camps. But
wholeheartedly support the needs for more of this tough dialogue.

